# Norway, Poland and the Netherlands to share air refuelling capability



## CougarKing (29 Dec 2014)

Don't NATO nations already do some measure of shared refuelling? (e.g. our Polaris tankers refuelling US fighters whenever they come up here for Maple Flag)

Aviationist



> *Norway, Poland and The Netherlands to Acquire Shared Aerial Refueling Capability*
> 
> As shown by the Air War in Libya in 2011, tankers are among the most important assets in any modern military air campaign. Several European air forces lack the (somehow basic) capability to project the air power by supporting their front line fighter jets and attack planes with aerial refuelers and, in light of the ever shrinking defense budgets, they are looking at the “pooling and sharing” principle to optimize resources.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zoomie (29 Dec 2014)

Our MRTT Polaris cannot refuel any USAF aircraft.  The USAF has 200+ KC-135 spread all across the NAS and on TDY across the world.  USAF tankers (-135 & -10) are both capable of refueling our CF-188s, which I imagine they take advantage of during Flags and other LFEs.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (29 Dec 2014)

Is it a policy, practice or technical reason they don't refuel USAF aircraft?


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (29 Dec 2014)

It was my understanding the the USAF's basic method of refuelling was the "flying-boom" method while the US Navy's method was the "Hose-and-drogue" method.

Our Canadian tanker are only equipped to carry out the "hose-and-drogue" method, thus cannot refuel most of the USAF planes (though some are now equipped for the hose and drogue). We can refuel US Navy planes however, which is why, for instance our tanker is so useful against ISIL right now, since most of the US air ops are carrier borne fighter-bombers.

 The USAF, on the other hand has now modified its refuelling planes so that many of them can offer fuel by both method.


----------

